# General > Application Testing >  Do you know how to access BT Email Login ?

## nancyjonesuk

Hello All!
Please tell how to activate BT Email Login.

----------


## jdc2000

This is not really an Application Testing question, more like General PC.

Possibly useful link:

https://www.bt.com/help/email/need-h...your-bt-email-

----------


## nihitthakkar

To create and activate a new BT Email address following steps can be done:
1. Log in to My BT with your BT ID >
2. Select Package, then Included extras and scroll down to find BT Email.
3. Next click Manage BT Email.
4. Select the Create new email address link.
5. You'll be asked to choose your new email address and provide a password for it.

----------

